# Weggenosse/Gefährte



## Pictsac

Schönen guten Tag an alle 

Ich suche ein Synonym im Italienischen für "*Gefährte*". 

Da ich "*Weggenosse*" schon al "*compagno di viaggio*" übersetzt habe kann ich im selben Satz nicht wieder "*compagno*" benützen.

Es geht um Christis Apostel...

Danke


----------



## ErOtto

Auf spanisch könntest Du auch *camarada* benutzen. Womöglich auch auf italienisch?

Gruss
Er


----------



## Pictsac

Lieber ErOtto, ich hatte es mir auch schon überlegt aber in christilichem Zusammenhang ist es nicht geläufig und im modernen Italienisch hat es leider einen sehr politischen Einschlag...


----------



## ErOtto

Pictsac said:


> und im modernen Italienisch hat es leider einen sehr politischen Einschlag...


 
Hatte ich mit gerechnet, frei nach dem Motto ¡Avanti popolo, bandiera rossa! 

Dann fällt mir nur noch *acompañante* ein... ist aber auch nicht gerade "christlich". 

Gruss
Er


----------



## Pictsac

ErOtto said:


> Hatte ich mit gerechnet, frei nach dem Motto ¡Avanti popolo, bandiera rossa!
> 
> Dann fällt mir nur noch *acompañante* ein... ist aber auch nicht gerade "christlich".
> 
> Gruss
> Er



he he 

Das kommt im Italienischen als "accompagnatore" raus, ist aber dann ein Betreuer...für Kranke usw. Schliesslich laufen die Apostel ja mit ihren Beinen rum


----------



## ErOtto

Vielleicht mal den kompletten Satz posten?
Eventuell finden wir dann eine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## Pictsac

Also der volle Satz ist dieser:

Etwa wenn im Lukas-Evangelium nach der Perikope zum reichen Fischfang Jakobus und Johannes _Koinonoi_ des Petrus genannt werden -"Weggenossen", "Gefährten" oder auch Mitarbeiter derselben "Genossenschaft".

Anfang des Kapitels startet teils so: _Communio_ (griechisch: _Koinonia_) zwischen Bischöfen ist das Netz, das die weltweite Hilfe unter Christen und für alle Bedürftige trägt.


----------



## ErOtto

Pictsac said:


> ... -"Weggenossen", "Gefährten" oder auch Mitarbeiter derselben "Genossenschaft".


 
Ich hätte das gleiche Problem im Spanischem. 

... - compañeros de viaje, compañeros o compañeros de la misma "cooperativa". 

Das ewige Leid der Synonyme. 

Ich kann zwar nicht beurteilen welche Freiheit Du bei der Übersetzung hast, ich würde mich für folgendes entscheiden:

... - compañeros de viaje, correligionarios o, incluso, cofrades de la misma "cooperativa".

Na ja, vielleicht hilft es weiter.

Gruss
Er


----------



## Pictsac

Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen, mal sehen was rauskommt


----------



## berndf

Wie wäre es mit _commilitone _im Sinne von_ compagnio d'armi_?


----------



## Pictsac

berndf said:


> Wie wäre es mit _commilitone _im Sinne von_ compagnio d'armi_?



Lieber berndf das problem ist das es hier um die Apostel geht, also die Weggefährten Jesu, so wie "camerata" mir vorgeschlagen wurde, so geht leider auch "commilitone" nicht da es genau diesen militärischen Einschlag hat  aber es freut mich dass ihr euch noch darum bemüht, ich habe nämlich immer noch nichts richtiges gefunden...


----------



## berndf

Es gibt dann offenbar kein gebräuchliches italienisches synonym für _compagni. _Im deutschen Text werden die beiden Wörter aufgeführt, weil _Weggenossen _und _Gefährten_ nahe Synonyme sind und zusammen mit _Partner*_ das griechische _κοινωνοι _übersetzen. Im Italienischen kommen als Übersetzungen für _κοινωνοι compangni_ und _soci_ in Frage. Wieso belässt Du es nicht einfach dabei?
_______________________
_*Im deutschen Satz als_ Mitarbeiter derselben Genossenschaft _wiedergegeben, was mit etwas ungelenk und unnötig kompliziert vorkommt._


----------



## Pictsac

Tja ich werde wohl einen von den beiden beseitigen müssen...

_Soci_ kann ich nicht benützen.

Danke trotzdem für die Mühe


----------



## berndf

Pictsac said:


> _Soci_ kann ich nicht benützen.


Nicht als Übersetzung für _Gefährte_, sondern für _Mitarbeiter derselben "Genossenschaft"_. Wie gesagt, passt _soci_ als Übersetzung des griechischen Wortes besser als _Mitarbeiter derselben "Genossenschaft"._ Vgl. auch z.B. das abgeleitete Wort_ κοινωνία = Gesellschaft, società._


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Vielleicht könnte man das Wortumfeld von "Weggefährte" noch weiter abklopfen?

- Anhänger
- Getreuer
- Begleiter
- Schüler

Fedele? Ich fände fedele nett


----------



## Pictsac

Siehste wusste es doch dass Sowka die Lösung hatte! 

"Fedele" ist zwar nett, das sind aber die allgemeinen Christen, die "followers", hier geht's ja um die Chefs  die Apostel.

Da werde ich jetzt ein bisschen daran basteln


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> - Anhänger
> - Getreuer
> - Begleiter
> - Schüler


Von diesen Vorschlägen passt leider nur "Begleiter" zu _κοινωνοι_. Und wenn die Übersetzung dazu nicht passt, wird der Satzteil nach dem "-" inhaltlich sinnlos.


----------



## Pictsac

Hast du mal wieder Recht berndf...die Vorschläge von Sowka waren in diesem Sinn gut dass sie das ganze auf eine andere Ebene gebracht haben von der man vielleicht doch noch einige Synonyme findet. "Begleiter" habe ich ja als "compagno" (oder auch "compagno di viaggio") schon..fehlt immer noch einer...


----------



## berndf

Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen, aber es besteht wirkich keine Notwendigkeit sowohl "Weggenossen" als auch "Gefährten" im Italienischen wiederzugeben. Wenn _compagni_ diese Bedeutung des griechischen Wortes angemessen wiedergibt reicht das.

Lediglich für die dritte Übersetzung musst Du ein separates Equivalent finden, weil es sich hier um eine etwas andere Bedeutung des griechischen Wortes handelt.


----------



## Pictsac

Kein Problem, in der Zwischenzeit bin ich über "confratelli" gestolpert das mir gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen ist, das aber wahrscheinlich das bestmöglichste Wort dafür sein könnte!

Für das dritte Wort hatte ich "cooperativa" ausgesucht, das ich denke wenn auch nicht üblich im ersten Christentum war doch aber in einem soziologischem Text dafür gebraucht werden kann um diese "Genossenschaft" zu erklären.


----------



## berndf

Woher kommt dieser Text eigentlich? Ich finde die Übersetzung "Mitarbeiter derselben Genossenschaft" schon etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## Pictsac

Eine Überlegung über die Caritasorganisation von Seiten des deutschen Kardinals Paul Cordes.

_Mitarbeiter derselben "Genossenschaft"_ (steht in Kommas im Originaltext)


----------



## berndf

Vielen Dank. Es ist also davon auszugehen, dass diese eigentümliche Übersetzung bewusst gewählt wurde. Dann würde ich _cooperativa_ auch in Anführungszeichen setzen.


----------



## Pictsac

Danke dir auch, hast mich ja den ganzen Tag begleitet


----------



## Sowka

Ich möchte noch einmal klarstellen, dass meine oben genannten Wörter *keine *Übersetzungsvorschläge sind, sondern Wörter, die helfen können, das Umfeld des Wortes "Gefährte" im Italienischen abzusuchen. Natürlich würde ich nicht "Gefährte" mit einem (italienischen) Wort für "Schüler" *übersetzen *wollen. Ich habe mich vorhin wohl etwas verkürzt ausgedrückt; sorry.


----------



## Pictsac

Alles in Ordnung Sowka 

Danke


----------

